# useful, good, but NOT expensive FOLDERS



## Brother John (Nov 25, 2003)

Hey Blade people...
Just wondering if you all could give me some advice, or at least a good place to go looking myself.
I'm looking for a good, reliable combat folder.
Anyone...?

Thanks
Your Brother
John


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *Hey Blade people...
> Just wondering if you all could give me some advice, or at least a good place to go looking myself.
> I'm looking for a good, reliable combat folder.
> ...



I'd be glad to help. When you say combat folder...what kind of combat? Out in the trenches, or an everyday carry.

I wear a suit, so my everyday carry has only a 1 1/2'' blade. If I am camping, I would only have a folder as a back-up, and it would be longer and of a different design then my sheath. If it was my only knife, It would be huge, sturdy, and really diverse in it's abilities. If I didn't have to wear a suit during the day, and it was an everyday carrier, my blade and design would also be different then my current everyday carrier. Cost is an issue also; I won't spend more then $150 for a blade at this time, which is pretty cheap in comparison to how expensive the products are now a days. "not to expensive" could mean under $60 for one person, under 100 for another, under 150 for another, under 500 for another, and under 1000 for another. It's all relevant.

So...I would love to help with a suggestion. I need some more details. What circumstances will you be carrying the blade under? What type of clothing will you be wearing? What are the uses for the blade specifically (purely defense, utility, wilderness survival, etc.)? Any specific styles your interested in? What's the price range? What are the legal limitations of your state? These are some questions that I can think of off the top of my head, but if you think of any other pertinant info, please post.

So it would be great fun for me to help...Just give me some more info!


----------



## phoenix (Nov 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *Hey Blade people...
> Just wondering if you all could give me some advice, or at least a good place to go looking myself.
> I'm looking for a good, reliable combat folder.
> ...



Brother John,

What I think is a great affordable knife (perhaps some of the more knowledgeable bladers here can shed more light, good or bad) is the Colt Python.  John, you'll see a slight resemblence to the Mills fighter as far as overall knife shape, some of the grip, etc. 

http://www.knivesplus.com/colt-uc-ct25.html

Also comes in Black.  I've carried the black version of this knife for about 4-5 years.  It's benign enough looking not to attract undue attention (I've always carried it at work)...yet feel excellent in the hand.

I'd like to see what anyone else thinks as well.

Thanks.

Sean


----------



## Brother John (Nov 25, 2003)

Paul: thanks for the willingness to help.
#1: I do like the knife that Sean posted, but I'd like to shop around first just to know I've got the ONE I want.

Paul: 
City use, Jeans & T-shirt, no need for wilderness survival issues, needs to be legal as I go through different states... so probably 3 1/2 inches max, one hand opperation, dependable lock mechanism... prefer textured/non-slip handle. Most definitely under $50.00.

Hows that? Any further input needed?
Your Brother
John

PS: SEAN, I do like your knife... I think you whipped it out for me once...
 :shrug: 
THE KNIFE


----------



## ABN (Nov 25, 2003)

Brother John,
   Cold Steel makes some good economical folders. Their X2 voyager series knives retail from $24.99 to $91.99 with three decent  blades falling into the $44.99 to $54.99 range. Cold Steel also often offers it's factory seconds which are blades that, due to some cosmetic flaw, can't be sold for retail. They are usually sold for about 50% of retail It's a great way to get a hold of some good blades. Hope this helps and good luck with the hunt.

andy


----------



## phoenix (Nov 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *Paul: thanks for the willingness to help.
> #1: I do like the knife that Sean posted, but I'd like to shop around first just to know I've got the ONE I want.
> E *



One minute, they're all 'please and thank you'....


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 26, 2003)

My favorite at the moment for small, legal, inexpensive, self defense appropriate folders would be some of the Kershaw products by Ken Onion. The reason is due to the quick opening design of these folders; it opens as quick as a spring assisted opener, except they don't use springs so it is legal. For defense reasons, quick opening and quick deployability is actually more important then other factors like design, blade quality, etc. Most folders require some practice for quick deployability (some more then others), but with this quick opening mechanism, little practice is required to have a lightening fast opening knife.

Again, these are the Ken Onion Chive, Scallion, or Leek; lengths and prices vary, but they are within your range. Check out there site:  http://www.kershawknives.com

The one concern you may have is the grip on these knives...they aren't exactly "nonslip." However this is easily remidied with "Griptape", the sandpaper-like tape that goes on the top of skateboards. You can get big sheets at your local skateshop, or online for about $5. You just carefully cut it to the size of your handle, and tape it on. You'll never have a grip problem on any knife again.

I also stand behind "ColdSteel" as a producer of great inexpensive yet quality knives. I'll stand by their design. Cehck out this site at: http://www.coldsteelstore.com/COL/site/index.cfm?killnav=1

In particular, check out 2.63 inch trail guide, and medium Vaquero for blades under 3.5 inches. I will say that most Cold steel folders are 4 inches in length. 

Spyderco also makes good quality blades, but they can be really expensive. A few that are in your range are the Jester, Cricket, Dragonfly, Endura, Kiwi plain handle, Native, Pride, etc. You won't be disappointed with spyderco quality! Site: http://www.spydercostore.com/SPY/site/index.cfm?killnav=1

I also stand behind Gerber as decent knife company. I would check out the "Gerber International" in particular. I liked the opening mechanism on this one. There are others, but some of the other designs I remember distinctly not buying them because I didn't like the opening mechanism. You can check out there site at: http://www.gerberblades.com/

I also hear that SOG makes real good quality folders with a quick opening mechanism for decent prices, but I have never handled one. You can get some on discount sometimes from the factory at this site: http://www.sogknives.com/sog2nds.htm


Hmmm....that's about all I got. I would stand behind all the companies mentioned about as making a good quality product. The rest is up to you to find what fits your needs and personal style!

PAUL


----------



## Blindside (Nov 26, 2003)

For inexpensive folders I would look at Columbia River Knife and Tool knives.

www.crkt.com

I don't know what style you like, but CRKT makes an excellent knife for the buck, and they offer designs by several different makers.  I'm not sure about your $50 limit, the only I have handled extensively in t hat price range is the Timberline Worden Tactical, which ran me about $36 if I recall.  Good knife for the money.

http://www.888knivesrus.com/category/allbrands.timberline/

Good luck, 

Lamont


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 27, 2003)

I recommend against ilner locks, particularly inexpensive liner locks, for hard use applications.  An exception would be something like CRKT liner locks with the LAWKS secondary safety, but then bear in mind that you have a second safety to engage separately, possibly under stress no less.  If you don't mind this, all of the CRKT liner lock knives with LAWKS are fine choices.

Otherwise, depending on what you feel is inexpensive, I think this is one of the best choices:

http://store.knifecenter.com/pgi-ProductSpec?BM550P

or, its cousin:

http://store.knifecenter.com/pgi-ProductSpec?BM551P

Note you can probably find better prices if you look.  The lock is incredibly strong and absolutely reliable, the handle is comfortable in any grip, from forward to pakal.

Joe


----------



## Brother John (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phoenix _
> *One minute, they're all 'please and thank you'.... *




Please clean out your "in-box"
So I can send you a PM...
Thank you...

Your Brother
John


----------



## Bob D. (Dec 3, 2003)

Most bang for your buck:
Spyderco Delica about $38.00
CRKT - different models.
S&W - gun co. make some good inexpensive knives.
Cold steel.
Any from these Co.'s should work for you.     B.


----------



## Spud (Dec 3, 2003)

Cant go wrong with a Spyderco Delica. I liked the old Benchmade Ascents, but lately BM has been producing a lot of overpriced items and the value isnt there.  I like the CRKT designs, but their weight and balance just dont feel right to me. 

I prefer holes over nubs for opening.


----------



## Dijos (Dec 6, 2003)

I would highly recommend a Spyderco, either Delica or Endura.  Seriously hard to beat for $50.  I still carry my 6+year old Endura on a regular basis, and as someone else said-for 100 bucks, you can get the Live blade and trainer.  Otherwise look into CRKT, who have great designs, and great prices, and are also well worth the cash.--Joe


----------



## teej (Jan 23, 2004)

Again, the post asked for economy. 

I too like and have both the Spyderco Endura and Delica.

I really like Cold Steel's Skrimitar, but it is a little to big in my pocket for my everyday work.

For a small fixed blade, I love the Gerber "Guardian Back-Up".

But for some reason, I think it is just a comfort and feel thing, I more ofter than not carry a folder by Gerber called "E-Z Out". It cost around $30 and you can find it in WalMarts sporting good knife case. (I don't think you'd want the E-Z Out Jr., it is a smaller version).

The Gerber E-Z Out folder has a nice shaped, 3 1/2"  blade. Holds a good edge. It has a good sized finger hole. The handle has a slim profile and feels really good in "my" hands.

Whatever you choose, you have to feel comfortable with it and where you carry it.

Teej

PS if you are like most of us, over the next few years, you will probably buy several different brands and models.


----------



## Black Bear (Jan 23, 2004)

I have to agree with Spyderco Delica, Cold Steel (Voyager is about their cheapest I think), or CRKT. I like the Delica best except that the little hole is not glove-friendly. As a Canadian I wear a Voyager (with the thumb stud instead) six months out of the year eh.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 1, 2004)

My current carry folder is the Camilus CUDA...a little pricey (about $225.00) so probably not  what you're looking for.  I also own and  have, at one time or another carried a Spyderco Delica, a C.R.K.T. Point-Guard with the LAWKS system, a Cold Steel Gunsite II, and a Kershaw Blackout.  I would highly recomend any of these except the Kershaw...I only had it a month when the lock started to go out, although I have a friend who is a knife dealer and he says that's the only one that's ever done it so I guess I just got a lemon.  My pick would be the Cold Steel...they are probably the strongest on the market and are very reasonably priced.


----------



## Spud (Feb 13, 2004)

Picked up a large coldsteel voyager yesterday. I'm impressed with that. Good feel, solid lock up.


----------

